# Bacon Flavors



## Jmart3 (May 12, 2019)

Hi everyone,

I'm gonna be smoking some bacon next weekend, and I plan on starting the process tomorrow. I've done maple and apple bacon before, which I'll be doing again. I'm also going to do a vanilla espresso, as well as, try doing a cherry and chipotle lime. 

I was actually wondering if anyone has ever done a cherry bacon and chipotle lime bacon and if they have any tips or a recipe they wouldn't mind sharing. Especially with the chipotle and lime, considering i don't want the lime juice to ruin the pork, as i've been told it could make it more into a paste.

Any recommendations will be very helpful. Thanks in advance.


----------



## smokerjim (May 12, 2019)

I like my bacon to taste like bacon, really no help to you, but why can't you just add the flavors after you smoke it and cook it, just asking for my own info. i'm sure some of the pro's will be around to help you.


----------



## desertlites (May 12, 2019)

I use to play with flavors also, Hickory smoked is what I found to be true. Go for it. bacon is a fun hobby.


----------



## Jmart3 (May 20, 2019)

smokerjim said:


> I like my bacon to taste like bacon, really no help to you, but why can't you just add the flavors after you smoke it and cook it, just asking for my own info. i'm sure some of the pro's will be around to help you.


I'm not sure on that, I've always seen people start a mixture and season the meat and let it sit for a week to let all that flavor soak in. Not sure about adding flavor after that.


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (May 20, 2019)

I apply my seasoning to the belly, vacuum seal, and throw it in the fridge for around 2 weeks.  Rinse off, then smoke it with Apple!


----------



## Jmart3 (May 20, 2019)

5GRILLZNTN said:


> I apply my seasoning to the belly, vacuum seal, and throw it in the fridge for around 2 weeks.  Rinse off, then smoke it with Apple!


That’s what I’ve done as well. The first try I did was a maple flavored bacon. I actually just did an espresso flavored and cherry flavored. I made a new post with it. Do you use the pink cure salt by chance?


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (May 20, 2019)

I use prague salt(#1).


----------

